# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Beginning Window Library - (Dynamic Event Handling)

## JamesSchumacher

This is a beginning to a windowing library I am writing. It will be using GDIPlus and STL along side the windows API.

Homebrew event handling is built into this library.

Enjoy!

SDI, MDI, and a FRAME based window are supported. Check out the message loops.

XPP::Window::SDIMessageLoop
XPP::Window::MDIMessageLoop
XPP::Window::GameLoop

----------

